# Wilson "Chaos" Golf ball



## adam6177 (Aug 6, 2019)

Morning all

Was recently out in Florida and played a course where they were doing a challenge raising some money for the troops - long story short, I won 2 sleeves of Wilson Chaos golf balls.

Awful name for a ball IMO - possibly not a good omen with a name like that.  Had a look online and they are Â£19.99 for 24 balls

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wilson-Uni...86&hvtargid=pla-563143166763&psc=1&th=1&psc=1 

I played with 1 this weekend - finished the round with it, putted well, spun well...... I think I've found a replacement for my ad333 addiction.


----------



## trevor (Aug 6, 2019)

Iâ€™ve never been able to tell the difference between cheap and dear golf balls. The other day I tried putting with a selection of various makes, couldnâ€™t noticeably tell any difference, then tried chipping with the same balls and they all chipped ok, then went to the driveing range and had no idea wether I was hitting a cheap or dear ball . So I have just ordered Srixon AD 333 three for two offer for Â£40.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2019)

Never heard of them. The box looks awful.   Are they trying to appeal to kids?


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Never heard of them. The box looks awful.   Are they trying to appeal to kids?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly - I can only assume so, looks like graffiti doesn't it.  Surprised by them though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 6, 2019)

If you scroll down the link you will see the Callaway Boom ball ðŸ˜±. Same graphic designer for the box I think. You don't hit them off the tee in the box though. Get past that if you like them ðŸ‘


----------



## Coffey (Aug 6, 2019)

The box reminds me of the Nike Mojo golf balls you used to be able to get.


----------



## inc0gnito (Aug 6, 2019)

trevor said:



			Iâ€™ve never been able to tell the difference between cheap and dear golf balls. The other day I tried putting with a selection of various makes, couldnâ€™t noticeably tell any difference, then tried chipping with the same balls and they all chipped ok, then went to the driveing range and had no idea wether I was hitting a cheap or dear ball . So I have just ordered Srixon AD 333 three for two offer for Â£40.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to use whatever balls I find in the rough. But I did get a dozen Titleist Trusoft once. Donâ€™t use them much for fear of losing them but when I do, they feel real nice. I know soft balls got a bad rep from MGS recently. But honestly I love the feel from them.


----------



## hacker_al (Aug 6, 2019)

Ah yes, Wilson Chaos.  I won some in a raffle at our club last winter.  As the OP says, not the best name for a golf ball.

Personally I didn't like them but my PP loves them so they went to a good home.


----------



## cliveb (Aug 7, 2019)

trevor said:



			Iâ€™ve never been able to tell the difference between cheap and dear golf balls. The other day I tried putting with a selection of various makes, couldnâ€™t noticeably tell any difference, then tried chipping with the same balls and they all chipped ok, then went to the driveing range and had no idea wether I was hitting a cheap or dear ball . So I have just ordered Srixon AD 333 three for two offer for Â£40.
		
Click to expand...

If you genuinely think there's no difference between balls (a view I have some sympathy with) why go to the expense of AD333? Why not just buy Dunlop or Slazenger from Sports Direct?

I personally agree there's little difference and am prepared to play with whatever balls I find. But will admit that finding a ProV1 or TP5 is more satisfying.


----------



## Jigger (Aug 7, 2019)

trevor said:



			Iâ€™ve never been able to tell the difference between cheap and dear golf balls. The other day I tried putting with a selection of various makes, couldnâ€™t noticeably tell any difference, then tried chipping with the same balls and they all chipped ok, then went to the driveing range and had no idea wether I was hitting a cheap or dear ball . So I have just ordered Srixon AD 333 three for two offer for Â£40.
		
Click to expand...

I used to be the same but now everything pales to pro v1s

My golf spy have some interesting reports on golf balls.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 7, 2019)

cliveb said:



			If you genuinely think there's no difference between balls (a view I have some sympathy with) why go to the expense of AD333? Why not just buy Dunlop or Slazenger from Sports Direct?

I personally agree there's little difference and am prepared to play with whatever balls I find. But will admit that finding a ProV1 or TP5 is more satisfying.
		
Click to expand...

I have done, not the cheapest ones as I do feel a difference there but Dunlop NZ9s are a pretty good ball. 

For a cheap ball though, I stick to the DX2, normally can be found for Â£11.99 a dozen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2019)

Aside from Amazon is there anywhere in the UK selling these Chaos balls. Seem to me as though made for the US market


----------



## Reemul (Aug 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Aside from Amazon is there anywhere in the UK selling these Chaos balls. Seem to me as though made for the US market
		
Click to expand...

Saw them in American Golf


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 8, 2019)

I see Amazon have dropped the price by 4p. Where's me card.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm waiting for the release of the new Orikoru ball from Dunlop.

Cheap as chips and only goes right off the hosel


----------



## JamesR (Aug 8, 2019)

Has anyone on here tested balls when wearing headphones.
They reckon you canâ€™t feel the difference in hardness of balls if you canâ€™t hear the strike.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Has anyone on here tested balls when wearing headphones.
They reckon you canâ€™t feel the difference in hardness of balls if you canâ€™t hear the strike.
		
Click to expand...

why would a golf ball be wearing headphones?


----------



## Coffey (Aug 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I'm waiting for the release of the new Orikoru ball from Dunlop.

Cheap as chips and only goes right off the hosel

Click to expand...

Does it come in red?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Does it come in red?
		
Click to expand...

yes but you have to pay extra


----------



## JamesR (Aug 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			why would a golf ball be wearing headphones?
		
Click to expand...

A good effort, but I did say â€œwhen wearingâ€ not â€œballs wearingâ€!

7 out of 10


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2019)

JamesR said:



			A good effort, but I did say â€œwhen wearingâ€ not â€œballs wearingâ€!

7 out of 10
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, 9 at least... FACT


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rubbish, 9 at least... fact

Click to expand...

your "fact" doesn't count as it's not in capital letters


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			your "fact" doesn't count as it's not in capital letters
		
Click to expand...

sorted thanks


----------



## Jigger (Aug 10, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Has anyone on here tested balls when wearing headphones.
They reckon you canâ€™t feel the difference in hardness of balls if you canâ€™t hear the strike.
		
Click to expand...

Will be trying it now!


----------



## njt1986 (Aug 11, 2019)

Personally never been able to tell a difference between mid-range balls and expensive ones when it comes to feel. But then I have the touch of a sledgehammer! 

I can tell a difference with more expensive balls with the driver but I canâ€™t put my finger on what it is exactly, but there is a difference. I just know that when I catch a ProV1 or TP5 out the middle with the driver the ball flight is different. Canâ€™t put my finger on what it is but itâ€™s jsut, different. Itâ€™s weird. 

Like others though, putting, pitching/chipping I canâ€™t feel a difference. Irons i feel like something is different with the way the more expensive balls launch & land, but again Iâ€™m not sure if itâ€™s that I just happen to hit a good shot and itâ€™s maybe confirmation bias?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 11, 2019)

Coffey said:



			The box reminds me of the Nike Mojo golf balls you used to be able to get.

View attachment 27896

Click to expand...

Ah yes. A Sports Direct bargain when I first started playing seriously. Move aside, Pinnacles!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I'm waiting for the release of the new Orikoru ball from Dunlop.

Cheap as chips and only goes right off the hosel

Click to expand...

Does it come with a free T shirt? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 11, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Does it come with a free T shirt? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Only in red


----------

